# Yaw FD with other brand crankset



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I am building a gravel bike with a White Industries VBC crank with 46/30 chainrings. I have a 10 speed Red Yaw type front derailleur and 10 speed Red WiFli rear derailleur. I would like to get 10speed Red shifters for this bike, but I am wondering if I shouldn't just go with Force 10 speed so I will have the trim position in the front shifter since SRAM insists that a Yaw type crankset is required.

Has anyone tried running Yaw shifter and FD with a non-SRAM crankset?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, Crank will not matter. I ran a DA 7950 for 2 seasons with a SRAM YAW setup, no issues.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks. I think I'll give it a try. I figure worst case I may end up having some rub on the smallest couple of cogs when on the small ring. Not a real problem as I never use that combination. Big-big occasionally, but small-small, never.

-FYI, never tried it. Went in a different direction (Campy).


----------

